# Teufelsberg NSA Listening Station, Berlin, July 2011



## RedDave (Aug 1, 2011)

Teufelsberg listening station was used to listen to Warsaw pact military radio communications. It was built on top of an artificial hill constructed from the ruins of Berlin. Buried underneath the rubble is a military college designed by Albert Speer.

Recently, security has been tightened up, but there's an easy option: there are guided tours, in German (but the guide is happy to answer questions in English). This gives you unescorted access to the entire site. It costs 15 Euro.



























The sign on this says "Document Disintegration Systems", so basically it's a big shredder:

























This is a Faraday cage:


----------



## night crawler (Aug 1, 2011)

Like that a guided tour of a derelict site that has been vandalised. Another great report, were you on holiday?


----------



## GE066 (Aug 1, 2011)

RedDave said:


> Recently, security has been tightened up, but there's an easy option: there are guided tours, in German (but the guide is happy to answer questions in English). This gives you unescorted access to the entire site. It costs 15 Euro.



Must be very recent, as I was there a couple of weeks ago, and there were about 60-80 people chilling out around the main tower watching sunset, smoking reefer, boozing and listening to tunes. Really nice atmosphere. The place is easier to get into than West Park at it's most open. No one there had ever seen secca. Definitely a highlight for Berlin if you get a good sunset, probably a bit shit in the rain.


----------



## King Al (Aug 2, 2011)

Always like seeing this place! fascinating stuff RedDave


----------



## RedDave (Aug 3, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Like that a guided tour of a derelict site that has been vandalised. Another great report, were you on holiday?



Yes, I was. There are also similar guided tours of Spreepark Plänterwald, but I didn't go there.


----------



## RedDave (Aug 3, 2011)

GE066 said:


> Must be very recent, as I was there a couple of weeks ago, and there were about 60-80 people chilling out around the main tower watching sunset, smoking reefer, boozing and listening to tunes. Really nice atmosphere. The place is easier to get into than West Park at it's most open. No one there had ever seen secca. Definitely a highlight for Berlin if you get a good sunset, probably a bit shit in the rain.



Security's been tightened up for several months now. You might have been lucky and gone while the seccers were off-duty, but I only had information on the web to rely on, and had limited time, and so I took the easy way in.


----------



## Osbo (Mar 22, 2021)

I visited Teufelsberg in 2012 with a friend of mine. We were in Berlin to travel on the re-run of the Berliner Military Train that used to run between West Berlin and Hannover via Helmstedt during the Cold War. We spotted the weird looking mushrooms from the S-Bahn and decided to investigate further. As is mentioned in other narratives on this site it was the Cold War USA litening station no longer required. We had to walk up the amazing hill (260 ft high) formed of the rubble (98 million cu yds) from destroyed Berlin buildings after the Second World War. I did not know it sits atop a Nazi military building ! Gaining entry to the listening station by squezing between the bent bars of the security gate. (couldn't do it now after lockdown weight increase!) I took the attached 'photos. We soon realised the place was fairly populated with like minded nosey explorers!


----------

